# Honda Rancher People?? 420



## CGLC (Dec 1, 2004)

60 inch County plow good or bad idea. Well it might be to late if it is a bad idea because the plow is coming on Thursday. I had a 2003 Polaris 500 HO and this Rancher feels like it has a lot more torque so anyone have any experience


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The Rancher will be plenty big enough for a 60" plow. 420cc is realy all you need to plow. I have an Arctic Cat 500 and it's all the power I need.


----------



## Elwer Lawn Care (Nov 23, 2007)

mercer_me;618220 said:


> The Rancher will be plenty big enough for a 60" plow. 420cc is realy all you need to plow. I have an Arctic Cat 500 and it's all the power I need.


I plowed all last winter with a 60" on a 2 wheel drive rancher 350 with not problem.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

you will be fine with the 60" hondas are geared very low they are real work horses. i will never buy another brand of atv again


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my friend has a brand new rancher 420 with electronic shift and as long as it is 4x4 it will push snow dont worry. put a 60" on it. that 420 is one powerful machine.


----------



## giarc01 (Feb 7, 2010)

I have an 07 and have a 60 on mine and it does really good. woudn't trade it for the world.


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

@Gairc01,
Is your rancher 2wd 08?


----------



## bullseye (Dec 13, 2009)

I have an '08 Honda 420ES with a 60" county plow on it. IT WORKS GREAT !!!!!!! My Dad has my old quad ('03 Honda 350ES) and it has a county plow too!!! Both quads are used for plowin driveways, lanes, and yard sites. Both work very well with NO complaints !!! You can't imagine how much snow they can push. Traction was probable the weakest link in plowin but I changed that this past fall as I upgraded my rims and tires. Now that thing is almost unstoppable pushing a full blade of snow !!! Quite a site to see !!! Love my 420 (and my old 350) !!!


----------



## giarc01 (Feb 7, 2010)

tazzman15;1018338 said:


> @Gairc01,
> Is your rancher 2wd 08?


Mine is 4wd and it is an 07. The best part is it is 4wd on the fly. I can be pushing snow and start to slip, let off the gas, push the 4wd handle up, and get back on the gas.


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

i have a 2wd and i was suprised how much it can push. it is an 08. i wish i would have gotten the 4wd but i wasnt planning on plowing i used to always use snowblower


----------

